# Huntington Beach AO



## Emsallday (Mar 8, 2012)

I am taking the Huntington Beach Ambulance Operator test this Saturday. Does anybody who has taken the test have any advice or know what can be expected? Should I wear a suit?


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 9, 2012)

its basic EMT knowledge and general aptitude. there may be a personality agree/disagree section at the end. yes you need to be in a suit for the test and interview. good luck.


----------



## Emsallday (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## tangenttalker (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey ems how did you think you did?


----------



## Emsallday (Mar 10, 2012)

Went pretty well. The test was pretty standard.


----------

